# telekom eco. anmeldung ohne zustimmung



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

hallo,

ich habe heute die telekomrechnung bekommen und festgestellt,das sie mir 5,78€ berechnen (grundgebühr eco) vom 13.01. bis 23.02.05.
als ich die telekom angerufen habe,meinten sie:ich habe den vertrag mit dem nicht rücksenden eines paketes(t-online infomaterial und eine cd) abgeschlossen


was erlaubt sich die telekom?  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

Das T-Online-Verträge zu Stande kommen mur weil man ein Packet mit Zugangssoftware bekommt, glaube ich nicht. Wende Dich an T-Online und hake da mal nach, wie´s gelaufen ist - irgend wer muss ja den Eco-Tarif bestellt haben (evtl. online), erst dann gibt es das Packet.
Denke außerdem an Dein Widerufsrecht gem. AGB - evtl. einfach nicht zahlen zu wollen scheint mir nicht der richtige Weg zu sein.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

sie meinten zu mir:ich hätte es nicht wegwerfen dürfen,ich hätte es zurück schicken müssen   

Anbieter: Telekom    
Tarif: T-Online-eco   
Tarifart: Internet by Call mit Anmeldung   
Grundgebühr 4.09 EUR   


Einwahlnummer: 01033 0191011 
Benutzername: nach Anmeldung 
Kennwort: nach Anmeldung 

ich habe mich weder online,schriftlich bzw. telefonisch angemeldet


----------



## peanuts (4 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich weder online,schriftlich bzw. telefonisch angemeldet



Hilfsweise einfach kündigen. Die Kündigungsfristen sind m.W. ziemlich kurz.


----------



## peanuts (4 Februar 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich weder online,schriftlich bzw. telefonisch angemeldet



die AGB für den ECO-Tarif zusammen mit Widerrufshinweis findest du hier ftp://software.t-online.de/pub/service/pdf/agbdiens.pdf bzw. ftp://software.t-online.de/pub/service/pdf/lbeco.pdf.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2005)

danke   

die tante meinte:

einfach ein fax senden und dann storniert sie das  8) 

macht die telekom ein auf dummenfang?


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2005)

d.troit schrieb:
			
		

> macht die telekom ein auf dummenfang?


...das haben die nicht nötig. Irgendwas war bei Dir schief gelaufen also würde ich an Deiner Stelle das Fax versenden und gut is!


----------



## MarcoW75 (19 März 2005)

*Hatte etwas ähnliches*

Ich hatte vor einem halben Jahr ´nen ähnlichen Fall. Da rief mich jemand an,der sich als Mitarbeiter von T-Online ausgab und mich fragte,ob er mir Infomaterialien über einen neuen T-Online-Tarif schicken dürfe. Da hab ich noch ja gesagt,gucken kostet nix  Wär auch nicht ungewöhnlich,die rufen alle paar Wochen mal an. Das nächste was kam,war ein Brief von T-Online,daß ich doch schon einen Account bei denen hätte und ob sie den neu beantragten Account für den Eco-Tarif wirklich haben wolle. Da dämmerte es mir: Damals war das also nicht wirklich ein T-Online-Mitarbeiter,sondern irgendjemand,der wohl noch ´ne Provision kassiert,wenn er neue Kunden wirbt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen,daß das in deinem Fall das Gleiche ist.

Marco


----------



## Anonymous (28 März 2005)

*Ist eine Masche!!*

Habe diesen Monat auch zum ersten Mal eine Eco-Grundgebühr
bezahlen müssen!!
Nie bestellt, nie irgendwo angemeldet, nie irgendeine Software
installiert!!
Habe mich im Bekanntenkreis rumgehört und herausgefunden,
dass es so vielen Anderen auch ergangen ist!!
Ist wohl eine Masche, um ein bisschen Geld nebenher zu machen
_[...edit...]_.
Man muss einfach bei der Telekom anrufen und fleißig meckern, 
dann bekommt man auch rückwirkend das Geld zurück erstattet.

_Ein Wort entfernt - Dino/Mod_


----------



## Saxe (22 April 2007)

*AW: telekom eco. anmeldung ohne zustimmung*

Hallo,

einfache Anfrage bei der in der Rechnung angegebenen T-Onlinenummer 0800..., kurze Schilderung der Sachlage ("keine Beauftragung erteilt"). Die Dame hatte offenbar keine Unterlagen verfügbar - trotzdem kam sofort das Angebot, die monatlichen Beträge rückwirkend seit Erstberechnung gutzuschreiben. Schau mer mal.

Saxe


----------

